# My New R33 GTR V-Spec



## Crosssr (Apr 17, 2005)

Dear All

Just thought you might like to see a few pictures of my new car.

Newera sourced the car and I collected it yesterday. Its been along wait but I'm really pleased to now have it.

Hope you enjoy the photos.

Simon

PS. If you like other GTR's check out www.ultimagtr.co.uk.


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Very nice, quite an unusual colour for R33s too, and the wheels suit it really well!

Alex B


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Awesome, love the wheels and colour :smokin:


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Looks good, very rare colour for an R33. Got yourself a nice one there with those wheels (and RAYS wheel nuts too).


----------



## dazzler1 (Nov 15, 2004)

Top colour matey...and nice wheels that suit the car very much....it looks in super condition too!!

It is a rare colour....pretty similar to mine though.....





D4RYL.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice GT-R , 

saw this at Newera when i went to pick up my GT-R

believe yours wasbeing fitted with a new Rad when i saw it


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

very nice R33! love the colour!


----------



## gmogle (May 11, 2005)

Awesome mate, you got it then.

Look forward to meeting up and having a good look at it in the flesh.

Cheers,
Gareth 
(one of the guys you met at Sculthorpe in Dec)


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Looks great :smokin: 
Enjoy


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Superb looking car, I like it very much !!!, see you at sculthorpe next time then ?


----------



## chrisniss91 (Jul 7, 2003)

Nice colour nice wheels Nice car


----------



## James GT-R (Aug 16, 2005)

Looks mint mate! :smokin: 

James.


----------



## NikWilson (Oct 31, 2002)

Very nice colour, and really seems to suit the R33.

Enjoy the car!!!!!

Nik


----------



## pc185 (Oct 11, 2005)

Lovely car neighbour!! Saw this yesterday


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Deep Marine Blue; my fav colour for the R33!!! Subtle yet deadly!!! 

Looks sweet along with the SE37's.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Super looking R33....couldnt have come with nicer wheels (they are the lightest Al wheels Rays have done)


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

*Real nice*

Thats one real nice and clean R33 GTR seen it on neweras site

I have only ever seen one skyline that colour in the flesh it was totally standard. seen it in edinburgh.

One the look out for a nice clean example my self.

ENJOY:smokin:


----------



## bullitt78 (Aug 19, 2006)

What color are the wheels? They look similar to my bronze SE37 wheels, but much lighter shade. Car looks great!


----------



## Nismo Rob (Mar 4, 2007)

lovely lookin car mate!!!!!


----------



## Samuel Cross (Aug 2, 2002)

bullitt78 said:


> What color are the wheels? They look similar to my bronze SE37 wheels, but much lighter shade. Car looks great!


Bullitt78,

As far as I'm aware the wheels are the standard Bronze (it's my brothers car), I suspect it is the lighting in the photo that makes the colour look slightly different.

Hopefully I'll be able to get some better pics of the car during the Easter period when I'm back from Uni.

I'm sure my brother appreciates all the positive comments.

Regards

Samuel


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Sooooooo pretty 

- Kevin.


----------

